# Mudge Ranch Junction TX



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anybody hunted or is hunting Mudge Ranch in Junction Tx. My family just got on the lease....Looks like a great place. The owner seems really nice too!


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Are you dealing with Art or Bill Mudge?


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

Do a quick google search and you should find several posts on the Mudge Ranch.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I hunted their place for 10 years, loved it, shot deer to mid 140's, would still be there but the Mudges went almost triple the price,we started paying $6300 for 800 acs, and he went to $18,000 for the place with no notice.sad4sm
Im in San Saba now with a great landowner and great people and Ive shot deer to mid 150's with only 4 years of management.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=384830&highlight=mudge


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rut roh


----------



## southdakota_man (Jan 31, 2011)

Going to bring this one back from the dead. I reached out to this guy blindly today from an ad I saw and Bill called me back. He seemed like a hell of a nice guy but everything sounded to good to be true. What's the real story with this cat and all the problems in the past. Feel free to pm me. Thanks


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am still on the lease and have no problems with him. I just think he is to expensive for what the lease has to offer. The deer are not so great and the place is over grown with cedar. Bill tells alot of stories and acts like his place is the best lease around. I know Bill has been sick on and off but his nephew is a stand up guy, minus them putting the cows in our hunting pasture during hunting season. Asked him to move them and never did. They were there all hunting season right when season ended he let them out of the pasture. I didn't like that, they kept running off our deer for the corn.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> I am still on the lease and have no problems with him. I just think he is to expensive for what the lease has to offer. The deer are not so great and the place is over grown with cedar. Bill tells alot of stories and acts like his place is the best lease around. I know Bill has been sick on and off but his nephew is a stand up guy, minus them putting the cows in our hunting pasture during hunting season. Asked him to move them and never did. They were there all hunting season right when season ended he let them out of the pasture. I didn't like that, they kept running off our deer for the corn.


Sounds like you have quite a few problems.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

FISHINFOOL87 said:


> I am still on the lease and have no problems with him. I just think he is to expensive for what the lease has to offer. The deer are not so great and the place is over grown with cedar. Bill tells alot of stories and acts like his place is the best lease around. I know Bill has been sick on and off but his nephew is a stand up guy, minus them putting the cows in our hunting pasture during hunting season. Asked him to move them and never did. They were there all hunting season right when season ended he let them out of the pasture. I didn't like that, they kept running off our deer for the corn.


Heck, some years Mudge would have a couple hundred head of sheep. They were worse than the cows..they learned to get the corn outside the feed pen and would come running in when the feeder rolled. Some years we delt with goats, but bottom line is we always had some kind of livestock. I find it funny how Mudge leased the same two pastures to me and called it 800 acres, and called it 1000 acres for you.

OP, Mudge is dishonest. Go the other way!


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah Google him, there are quite a few threads about this guy. Apparently his acreage estimates are typically a couple hundred off or more


----------

